# This long handled grabber is a great investment for us



## Marie5656 (Sep 2, 2021)

*I have three of these long handled grabbers in the apartment *pictures below*. One in my bedroom, one in the living room, and one in my kitchen.   They are excellent for those of us who have issues bending down to grab things, or those in a wheelchair.For me, it is also my balance issues, meaning I have some issues with my balance if I try to bend over to reach things from the floor, and then standing up.
They are all different styles, I have one of each of these, and the angle of the "hook" is best for me.

 *


----------



## win231 (Sep 2, 2021)

Those are very useful.  They were advertising one on QVC that even picks up heavy cans from the kitchen cupboard.
Yes, bending to pick up something is more & more risky as we age.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> Those are very useful.  They were advertising one on QVC that even picks up heavy cans from the kitchen cupboard.
> Yes, bending to pick up something is more & more risky as we age.


They are also available at some hardware stores, Amazon, and places that sell things for people with disabilities.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 2, 2021)

I love mine too.
I use it to pick up all the citrus off the ground...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2021)

I have one , and find it very helpful. It's lightweight , too.


----------



## win231 (Sep 2, 2021)

When Joan Rivers was 80, an interviewer ask her if she exercises.
She said, _"If God wanted me to bend down, he would have put diamonds on the floor."     _


----------



## officerripley (Sep 2, 2021)

I love mine too; couldn't do without it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 2, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have three of these long handled grabbers in the apartment *pictures below*. One in my bedroom, one in the living room, and one in my kitchen.   They are excellent for those of us who have issues bending down to grab things, or those in a wheelchair.For me, it is also my balance issues, meaning I have some issues with my balance if I try to bend over to reach things from the floor, and then standing up.
> They are all different styles, I have one of each of these, and the angle of the "hook" is best for me.
> 
> View attachment 181733 View attachment 181734*


Never used on of those Marie, but I may need them someday.  Kaila said hers is lightweight, are the ones you have lightweight also?  Are the handle mechanisms easy to work and easy on the hands and fingers?


----------



## Shero (Sep 2, 2021)

They are very useful for retrieving things from hard to get places. When I had my cataract operation, I was told not to do any bending, so I found these invaluable.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2021)

Different specific ones have different types of handles.  Mine has two prongs, not like those pictured here, but it is very easy on the hands or I could not use it.  I expect most of them are, but I would have to be certain there was not a tight spring or tight grip needed, which is probably a common need.

It works great for retrieving a cat toy, to toss again.


----------



## Shero (Sep 2, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Never used on of those Marie, but I may need them someday.  Kaila said hers is lightweight, are the ones you have lightweight also?  Are the handle mechanisms easy to work and easy on the hands and fingers?


Mine are so light and easy to use, nothing to it! Sorry, not answering for Marie though


----------



## officerripley (Sep 2, 2021)

Mine is also lightweight and easy on the hand and fingers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 2, 2021)

Shero said:


> Mine are so light and easy to use, nothing to it! Sorry, not answering for Marie though


Thanks Shero, from the looks of some of them, it seems like they would be hard to squeeze.  But it makes sense that if they're designed for older people or people with disabilities, that they would be easy to work.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 2, 2021)

@Marie5656 I've been looking for one of those for a few years now. 
When my son remodeled our kitchen he made the cabinets go right up to the ceiling, mainly because I complained about climbing on top of the counter to clean the tops of the old ones.
Once the cabinets were in I started storing items on the top shelves and now need a step ladder to reach them.
Dangerous for me because of my weak knees and legs.
I don't want to order online because some that I've seen in the stores are so flimsy they would never hold the weight of a can.  
I'm biding my time. I've seen used ones for sale on the marketplace. Sooner or later I'll find one.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 2, 2021)

"from the looks of some of them, it seems like they would be hard to squeeze"

I was wondering about that as I have very little grip strength.  My back hurts with any bending and one of these would be a great help.


----------



## Shero (Sep 2, 2021)

I bought a couple from Kmart a while back, here's a demo:


----------



## MickaC (Sep 2, 2021)

@Marie5656 
Have one as well.......got it after my first knee replacement.....it's really handy for a lots of things.
I'm sure i will be using it a lot when i get my hip replacements........in the future.


----------



## Llynn (Sep 2, 2021)

I have a couple of "good ones" in the house, bedroom and kitchen. I have a whole bunch of cheapies from Harbor Freight strewn about the claim. In shop, tractor shed, barn, tool shed and so on.  Most of those named places contain more than one cheapie. One more good one resides in the cab of the old Dodge Dakota. 

This reminds me that I need to stop by Harbor Freight this weekend.....probably pick up three more cheapies.  Can never have too many.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 2, 2021)

@SeaBreeze @Ruth n Jersey All of the ones I have are pretty easy, and not too hard to handle or use. And I speak as one with some arthritis in my hands.  I have ones like each of the two pictured in my OP.    Here is a link to the green handled one, which I have a link the best.  Amazon.com: Unger Professional Nifty Nabber Reacher Grabber Tool and Trash Picker, 36-inch : Health & Household I got that one back when Rick was still alive..so at least since late 2018.

The blue one is on Amazon as well and is pretty sturdy and both are easy to grip.   You cannot pick really heavy stuff,, but for things like balls of scrap paper, a magazine, a dish towel, or even individual clothes items off the floor.

There are so many out there. @Becky1951


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 2, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "from the looks of some of them, it seems like they would be hard to squeeze"
> 
> I was wondering about that as I have very little grip strength.  My back hurts with any bending and one of these would be a great help.


That's what I thought too when I looked at the images, but folks here who use them say they're easy to work, even with arthritis.  Sorry you have such back pain, if I were you I'd give one a try and see if you like it.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 3, 2021)

I have one in every room.  I got some online at Walmart and at Amazon.  Very easy to use and buy online.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 3, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have three of these long handled grabbers in the apartment *pictures below*. One in my bedroom, one in the living room, and one in my kitchen.   They are excellent for those of us who have issues bending down to grab things, or those in a wheelchair.For me, it is also my balance issues, meaning I have some issues with my balance if I try to bend over to reach things from the floor, and then standing up.
> They are all different styles, I have one of each of these, and the angle of the "hook" is best for me.
> 
> View attachment 181733 View attachment 181734*


Hi Marie. I didn’t see these thread before and I have a 4 footer coming today from Amazon.


----------



## timoc (Sep 3, 2021)

They are ideal for accidentally helping an apple on next doors tree fall into my waiting hat.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 3, 2021)

I bought one a few years ago and it *is* very useful...worth the price. But if something is too bulky or heavy, I wind up having to try pushing it forward to grab the item by hand because the grabber won't hold it. If my son, who I nicknamed "Tall Thing" is here, I simply get him to get things I anticipate I'll need down for me. My grabber is like the one on the right in your picture.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 3, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> I have three of these long handled grabbers in the apartment


Not sure how many we have, at least 3.  Great tool!


----------



## Devi (Sep 3, 2021)

I'm surprised so many of us use these. I have a couple of these:






https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012C27RO0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 3, 2021)

I've had many of these....they just do not last around here....maybe because the limbs I try to pick up while on the riding mower are just too heavy..


----------



## Devi (Sep 3, 2021)

Oh. I've had mine since 2017 and they're just fine. But I don't use them outside to pick up tree limbs.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 3, 2021)

I have one and use it to pick up all these pine cones that come down every week. It saves a lot of bending over and is much quicker.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 3, 2021)

Many times I have helped people reach for items on the top shelves at grocery stores. I always wonder why they don't carry a grabber with them.


----------



## funsearcher! (Sep 3, 2021)

Useful for reaching clothes in the stacked washer and dryer, since I have short arms.


----------



## HoneyNut (Sep 3, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Many times I have helped people reach for items on the top shelves at grocery stores. I always wonder why they don't carry a grabber with them.


We should start a movement to get all seniors to email their favorite grocery stores and recommend they hang one of these at every aisle.  
I have one that was my mother's.  I mostly use it to fish cat toys out from under the bed.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 3, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> If my son, who I nicknamed "Tall Thing" is here, I simply get him to get things I anticipate I'll need down for me. My grabber is like the one on the right in your picture.


_Tall Thing _is definitely better in so many ways, 
But when not having one of those _handy_,
then, a plain grabber does at least a tiny portion of what a wonderful _tall thing _would or might do!


----------



## charry (Sep 3, 2021)

My husband has had one of these since his stroke......but even tho 
He can grab it with his right hand , he can’t retrieve it with his paralysed left hand 
So it’s just been chucked in the cupboard.....


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 3, 2021)

Long handled tools are priceless, you might invest in long handle toe nail clippers. These cost just £7. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/ASM®-Nail-...l+clippers+for+disabled&qid=1630686262&sr=8-9


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> my son, who I nicknamed "Tall Thing"


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2021)

I use this to pull a can or box forward from a high shelf sometimes, then i can grab it with my hand.


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Sep 3, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have three of these long handled grabbers in the apartment *pictures below*. One in my bedroom, one in the living room, and one in my kitchen.   They are excellent for those of us who have issues bending down to grab things, or those in a wheelchair.For me, it is also my balance issues, meaning I have some issues with my balance if I try to bend over to reach things from the floor, and then standing up.
> They are all different styles, I have one of each of these, and the angle of the "hook" is best for me.
> 
> View attachment 181733 View attachment 181734*


Absolutely couldn't agree more! Been a lifesaver for me twice!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2021)

I use mine all the time. It's incredibly useful, both for things that are too high and too low to get to easily. I've never had anything that it didn't manage to reach.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 4, 2021)

I've had mine for years, I don't know what I would do without it.


----------



## hawkdon (Sep 4, 2021)

I've also had one for several years...couple years ago I started
using mine to pick up limbs/twigs from the yard, to save my back.......


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 5, 2021)

^ will have to get one of those long handle grabbers eventually - for now I used my tongs:


----------



## Lizzie00 (Sep 5, 2021)

i bought one last year after watching a snake slither into my garden, not only does it pick up garden waste but with the long handle you can poke it around to scare those stinkin snakes off. it also works great for reaching up & pulling the chain on the paddle fans & keeps me from having to drag the step stool out. i even used it one time to pick up trash that a bear had spread around in the yard while looking for something to eat. it really is a nifty little tool as well as a great value for the few $$$ it cost...i should have got one years earlier.


----------



## J-Kat (Sep 5, 2021)

I found a couple of these type reachers at the Dollar Tree store.  They are not the most sturdy and I expect they would break if I tried to use it with anything that was very heavy but so far they have been up to the job.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2021)

I keep thinking I should bring it to the supermarket the next time I go shopping. Somehow, whatever I want always seems to be on the top shelf, and I have to find someone who's six feet tall to get it down for me.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 7, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I keep thinking I should bring it to the supermarket the next time I go shopping. Somehow, whatever I want always seems to be on the top shelf, and I have to find someone who's six feet tall to get it down for me.


Great idea! I have that problem too.


I have one that I inherited from my parents. My mother kept it near her bed or recliner all the time. Never thought I'd be needing it. Glad I kept it.


----------

